# Are X vehicle guidelines too lenient?



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

In most X cities, you can drive up to a 10 year old car. Is that too lenient? Or should Uber come out with another option ... UberEco at .50 per mile?


----------



## PNWuber (Dec 20, 2014)

At 10 years old they are getting more then they are paying for in most instances.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

IMHO 10 years is no problem as long as the vehicle is in good mechanical and cosmetic condition. There should be some type of annual inspection process where Uber looks over the vehicle to make sure it still meets their cosmetic and mechanical standards. One of my vehicles is 17 years old with 190,000 miles, and it looks/runs/rides better than a lot of other vehicles on the road with 1/2 the age and mileage.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Most aircrafts are older than 10 years. We still safely fly in them. So age alone cannot be the only criteria.True UberX approved vehicle Can only be certified by an expert. Many newer cars can be a total trash. Depends a lot on how a car is used and maintained. Model year alone as only criteria punishes good car owners and has no value when it comes to improving safety. What if you have a new car with tire and brake problems? Show me how this can possibly be caught?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

PNWuber said:


> At 10 years old they are getting more then they are paying for in most instances.


Agree 100%. Fuber needs to remove the age requirements altogether for UberX cars so that riders can actually get what they are paying for.


----------

